# Protective Security Specialist / Advanced Emergency Medical Technicians



## Tim White (Sep 8, 2015)

*Triple Canopy* is seeking *Protective Security Specialist / Advanced Emergency Medical Technicians* for immediate openings in Iraq. In this role, you will be providing tactical Services in either a Protective Security Specialist or a Emergency Medical Technician role to support principal and security detail members. Each *Protective Security Specialist / Advanced Emergency Medical Technician* is a part of a dynamic team of protective services professionals.

US Citizenship;
Must be able to obtain a Secret Clearance;
Must have a valid US Driver's License and US Tourist Passport;
Honorable discharge from the military (if applicable);
Must be able to meet Federal Law Enforcement Physical Efficiency Battery standards while at training course;
*Must have a minimum of three years medical technician experience* (Federal Government, military, law enforcement, federal agencies, or commercial executive protection services with military or police background);
*Must have 3 years of general security experience;*
*Must have 1 year of prior PSD experience in a high threat environment*;
Successful completion of State or National Registry EMT-Intermediate/85, EMTI/99, EMTP, or AEMT written and practical examinations (Must be valid for duration of employment);
Successful completion of CPR and AED training (Must be valid for duration of employment);
Must have no felony or domestic violence conviction. Record of recent recurring misdemeanors may adversely impact candidate’s suitability rating;
Employment with Triple Canopy is contingent upon a favorable background check.
Preference given to those who currently possess or previously possessed a Secret Clearance.
Preference given to those who currently possess valid PSD training certificates for the program.
*Approval for this position authorizes the candidate to fill the following positions if needed and at the discretion of the Project Manager: Protective Security Specialist (PSS

Apply online at triplecanopy.com or send your resume for consideration to timothy.white@constellis.com*


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 8, 2015)

The mods will likely delete your other post now that this is in the right spot. Good luck.


----------

